# some misc. pics...



## Artemis JT (Apr 26, 2009)

yes, i know he has hith... he is a rescue fish 




































....and that should be enough for now


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Great pics! What is the fish in the 6th pic? He/She is so pretty!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pics! I love the first one. Its a good "action" shot.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

That first pic is awesome! LOL


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

nice fish loving the red devil and the color of that oscar is fantastic 

and btw southern belle the fish in the sixth pic is a green terror one of my favorites


----------



## Artemis JT (Apr 26, 2009)

SouthernBelle23 said:


> Great pics! What is the fish in the 6th pic? He/She is so pretty!


Thanks! It's a gold saum (false green terror)



Dragonbeards said:


> Great pics! I love the first one. Its a good "action" shot.


Thanks!!! :fish:



Osiris said:


> That first pic is awesome! LOL


Thank you!



frogman5 said:


> nice fish loving the red devil and the color of that oscar is fantastic
> 
> and btw southern belle the fish in the sixth pic is a green terror one of my favorites


Thanks... the color on that guy has changed... he used to be an almost pure yellow.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

ah green saum i always get the 2 mixed up but nice fish


----------

